# Tinc sexing question



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

My uncle has a couple azureus and needs some help sexing them. I'm trying to find out the best ways to sex a tinc for him. My dad (Pumilo) says that there is something with the hump on the back, but he can't remember what it is... I do not have any pics right now, and my uncle is across town so I can't get any easily, but if it's needed I can try and post some later.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Just because I <3 you, here are links to Josh's Frogs sexing guides 

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

That's what you get for keeping all those tiny microscopic frogs lol. Just remember that females are generally larger and usually have a larger girth. Generally the males are the ones that appear "hunchbacked" and that males usually have larger toepads than females. If they are adults you can usually establish that they have different body shapes to them then it's just a matter of matching up body shapes to sexes, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've always thought that the females were the ones with more "hunched backs", but that differs from frog to frog. Size and build (males are slightly smaller and also more thin and streamlined, females can get quite round in the belly) work usually, and toepads are a commonly used technique for sexing tincs. Males generally have bigger, heart-shaped toepads compared to females.
Beyan


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I've always thought that the females were the ones with more "hunched backs", but that differs...


I think that's what the referenced links said too...


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

radiata said:


> I think that's what the referenced links said too...


My males have always exhibited a drastically more pronounced hunched back. The females tend to hold themselves much lower to the ground in a more flat posture, thus decreasing the appearance of the hunched back. Maybe alert(hunting/courting) females show a more pronounced "hunch"?

JBear


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

My bad I should have editied that. Just a case of my fingers flying faster than my brain.


----------

